# Anyone Know



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi just quick question for anyone from the Swansea area.... 
Whats the name of the independent BMW specialist on Fabian way not to far away from th park and ride? 
Thanks Steve


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When I put bmw specialist swansea into google UK, the one you are after was the 1st appearance


----------



## Walshie (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.sw-bmw.co.uk/


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers guys for the quick response just one more thing are they any good and more importantly are they reasonable on price


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Funny you should post this as I was looking for someone to do some work on our mini.
South Wales BMW Specialists are generally considered to be awful from what I can work out. There was mention of their receptionist actually becoming embroiled in a full on punch up with a customer. Couldnt say whether this is true.

Heaven Motors came quite highly recommended -

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...motors&hnear=Swansea&cid=14035069734595405375

Hope that helps


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i used to live not far from there mate , now i dont know if its the same guys , but they made a pigs ear of a job on my old supra a few years back ,


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

Yer apparantly they are terrible , when you phone the receptionist is a very rude to be honest, i know a few people who have started apprentaships there and finished after about a week after being made to do all the work with no supervision


----------



## ah250 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are looking for a reasonable BMW/Mini specialist in South Wales or South West, I can thoroughly recommend Forza West in Chepstow.
Self employed ex-BMW Master Technician (they dont come any higher trained than that)! Top chap, great rates & definately knows his stuff!


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

dont go anywhere near them mate they are terrible in every way possible if your looking for an indipendant bmw specialist in swansea then go straight to gary up in bryn motor works hes actually behind trainers (bmw dealer) and worked there for over 25 years hes a true legend brilliant service


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers guys for the help a good reliable garage is hard to find these days

steve


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Another vote for Bryn Motor workshop they really know theyre stuff!!!
Dont know how true this is but ive heard that Trainers even use him if they get to busy


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

BENJY said:


> Another vote for Bryn Motor workshop they really know theyre stuff!!!
> Dont know how true this is but ive heard that Trainers even use him if they get to busy


probably when they want it done right lol:thumb:


----------

